# Any good source for modern steam detail parts 1:32 and 1:29



## Santa Fe Rick (Jul 31, 2011)

Looking to replace headlight and add extra details to some Aristo steam.Gotta replace those crazy headlights.Any good sources? I've looked at Ozark but they didn't have anything.

Thanks in advance!

Ricky 
@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

'fraid not. Sorry. you don't tell us what scale of Aristo-Craft stuff you are modelling. Their 1/24th scale used to be Delton, and perhaps Trackside Details might be of some use to you there. 
AccuCraft make a few bits and pieces, but they are mainly for their 1/20.3 range. Remember that if you are loking for 1/29th scale stuff, that it isn't really an accepted scratch-builder's scale - the nearest to it is true Gauge 1 - 1/32nd or 1/30th scale. Aster parts are, ahem, not cheap. 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## Santa Fe Rick (Jul 31, 2011)

I only have a couple 1:29 Aristo steam locomotives and another couple on order. I'm just not happy with the over sized,offset headlight and general lack of detail. May have to scratch build the parts in brass or make some lost wax castings myself which is something I'd rather avoid but the engines run well. A headlight,pump shields,injector and a Worthington or "Acceptable looking" Elesco feedwater are the main things I'm looking for. 

I'm happy with the level of detail on my stable of USA, MTH and AccuCraft Steam locomotives. 

Ricky


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

I'd take a look at Trackside details. They make a lot of stuff. There might be some things that will work.


----------



## harvey (Dec 30, 2008)

Hello Rick,
I faced the same dilemma when I purchased my Canadian Pacific version of the Aristo-craft pacific.
The more I looked at it the worse it seemed to look, to me anyway. After one loop around the track I put it back in the box until I could decide what to do.
During last winter and after three years, I took it out of the box again to see what I could really do to improve this model. What I really wanted was a pacific that looks like the Canadian Pacific Bowen class G3h or G3g, so I started working on a new smokebox to see how things would look with an Elesco Feedwater Heater and a inserted headlight. Things seemed to be going alright so I bought another pacific and started with another smokebox. On the second pacific I have only removed the headlight and marker lights in case things do not go according to plan. With the original pacific I have completely stripped the boiler of all moldings and almost all of the paint. When and if I get further into this project I'll start a builders log on both engines. I think the enclosed cab will also be quite a bit of work, but that's still down the line.
Having studied the locomotive in parts I think we should give some credit to Aristo-craft for at least providing us a platform to work from. What they have produced is a good generic version of a pacific that we can all work with to shape into our own preferred version.

Here are a couple of photographs of the smokebox/s so far.










On the piping I used a 1/16" tube inside a 1/8" plasticard tube for rigidity and to hold the shape of the curves. The short extension beyond the tube allows me to connect the next section.



















I don't like the stack, so this is going to get changed to show the hold down bolting.



















The frame inside is to support the smoke generator.

Cheers.


----------

